# Mahoning River Specialty License Plate. JUMPING MUSKIE



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Mahoning River Specialty License Plate. JUMPING MUSKIE 

Good news I have just heard that Ohio will be issuing a new license plate that will have a picture of a jumping muskie on it. As most of you already know the Mahoning River was the first place in the United States that the muskie was ever documented. The proceeds from the sale of this Plate will help fund the cleanup of the Mahoning River


----------



## iwdavefish (Apr 30, 2004)

That is great news. Are the plates available now or do I have to wait?


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

You will have to wait a while longer they are still looking for a good drawing of a jumping muskie to use on the plate. If you have a good one send it in they may use it. You can view the Petition for the Mahoning River License Plate on the Mahoning River Consortium website. They are looking for a few more commitments.

www.MahoningRiver.com


----------



## iwdavefish (Apr 30, 2004)

That's a pretty nice website they have. It would certainly be nice if we could make the Mahoning into something other than a disgrace.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I also checked it out and made a copy to sign.There is a fish advisory on the bottom feeders of the river.  I know ill try to do what I can to help! Everyone should! Ill send the letter to a few buds! Thanks Rick! Ill
get her sent. BOB :

SEEMS THE POISON IS OUT OF THE LAKES OFF THE BOTTOM. I do know that they cant open the lower gates because of this. BERLIN?


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

More go news the muskie they will be using on the license plate will be the one from our Chapter letterhead and colorized the same as the one on our hats. The muskie will be on the left side of the plate jumping to the right the background will be a map of the Mahoning river and the counties it runs through. I should have one of the plates in the next month give or take a few weeks. I will post a picture of it as soon as I get it. Hopefully they will start to issue them shortly after that the cost of the plate will be $25.00 yearly over the cost of regular issue plates and the proceeds will go to help clean up the river. You can also read more about the river cleanup on the front page of our website http://www.muskiesinc23.com I thank everyone that has sent in the petitions so far and please keep sending them in we can never have enough signatures.


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Looks like this is the picture that will be used on the plate :B


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

You can purchase your Mahoning River plate beginning Monday, June 27, 2005. ONLINE at http://www.oplates.com// or at your Local Bureau of Motor Vehicles. Proceeds are designated to help restore the Mahoning River and its watershed.


----------

